# traumbikes -nur   mtb`s , bitte ! :)



## trek 6500 (16. Mai 2010)

....postet doch mal eure traumbikes , die ihr - wenn denn ein goldesel dastände , sofort kaufen würdet ... und los .... greez , kati 


ach ja - hier mal was ,was mein herz erwärmen würde


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Mai 2010)

Das ist mein Traumbike. Schlappe 6.999 Euro teuer. Und das ist erst eines meiner Traumbikes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (17. Mai 2010)

dieses:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

&dieses:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

aber ohne Moos nix looos...


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2010)

meine beiden Traumbikes stehen gerade friedlich neben mir 


... aber gut, wenn ich noch eins haben dürfte wär's das





nur der Haussegen würde massiv drunter leiden


----------



## Twinkie (17. Mai 2010)

ich mag sowas hier


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Mai 2010)

ich träume von dem hier: Stumpjumper 

Und ich träume hoffentlich nicht mehr ewig


----------



## MelleD (17. Mai 2010)

Einer meiner Traumrahmen ist der Syren und der Makulu, den Kilkenny schon gepostet hat


----------



## schnuess (17. Mai 2010)

Das wäre meins


http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...3/Products/RC1FSwms/SubProducts/RC1FSwms-0001


----------



## dakapo (17. Mai 2010)

Aber bis ich das wirklich artgerecht halten kann, muss ich noch einiges mit meinem "Pierrle" (Spicy 516) üben gehen  wäre ja sonst schade drum

die anderen Traum-Bikes fallen leider nicht in die MTB Kategorie


----------



## blackbird91 (17. Mai 2010)

Das wäre mein Traumbike


----------



## JarJarBings (17. Mai 2010)

schnuess schrieb:


> Das wäre meins
> 
> 
> http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...3/Products/RC1FSwms/SubProducts/RC1FSwms-0001




das hat mir auch gut gefallen, ist mir aber zu klein... 
ich hab dann halt das c2 genommen *soeinpechaberauch*  und das ist auch mein traumbike, ich liebe es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (17. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja gerne nächstes Jahr das Scratch von Trek kaufen, aber da ich zu klein bin (oder die Überstandhöhe zu hoch...) und mein Freund mit seiner Uzzi so unglaublich zufrieden ist, werde ich mir wohl auch eine Uzzi zulegen, allerdings in grün, quitsche grün!


----------



## Twinkie (17. Mai 2010)

Oder das hier, wenns bequem sein soll. Ist mir aber bestimmt viel zu lang...und ob es die Titanvorbauten auch als Stummel gibt....man weiß es nicht


----------



## schnuess (17. Mai 2010)

Ohhhhh ....bings!!!


Das Teil hat mein LG, bin ich gestern mal mit gefahren.
Hammer!
Aber wieder eine Nummer teurer und für meinen "Bedarf" auch einfach zu gut ( das C1 wms eigentlich auch)


Liebe, leicht neidische Grüße


die schnuess


----------



## karmakiller (17. Mai 2010)

alles was gold ist, müsste in dem rot an der Gabel eloxiert sein, dann wäre es perfekt !


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Mai 2010)

das moots is hammer geil , ja ....
hier noch was nettes !


----------



## Twinkie (17. Mai 2010)

jaaaa, und ich hab gedacht ich kann mit meinem merkwürdigen geschmack hier keine begeistern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (17. Mai 2010)

Das hier wär schon auch fein gewesen:
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=10Stumpjumper&eid=4342&menuItemId=9389

in Riva live gesehen und bestaunt, NinerAir Carbon in weiß mit Federgabel:
http://www.ninerbikes.com/fly.aspx?layout=bikes&taxid=271

Und für´s grobe:
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45710&eid=4346&menuItemId=9392


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2010)

@Twinkie
jaja, einen furchtbaren Geschmack hast du da 
Mein absolut-dekadent-nur-wenn-ich-mal-im-Lotto-gewinne Traum wäre das IF Ti Deluxe (nur nicht mit der hässlichen Lefty wie auf dem Bild)


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Mai 2010)

..ausser dem niner gefallen mir bisher alle recht gut ...


----------



## Twinkie (17. Mai 2010)

lefty gefällt mir auch irgendwie nich so wirklich. aber wenns hilft. 

lotto gewinn? es geht ja um *"traum"* - bikes. wenn ich mir das leisten könnte, hätte ich schon längst nen fuhrpark und keine träume mehr.


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> lefty gefällt mir auch irgendwie nich so wirklich. aber wenns hilft.
> 
> lotto gewinn? es geht ja um *"traum"* - bikes. wenn ich mir das leisten könnte, hätte ich schon längst nen fuhrpark und keine träume mehr.



manche Träume kann man sich auch verwirklichen 
wenn's allzu unrealistisch wird ist es ja auch nimmer schön zu träumen.


----------



## Lady_K (17. Mai 2010)

Ich sehe mein 'Traumrad' täglich im Wohnzimmer..., leider darf ich da nicht ran denn es ist das Radl von meinem Schatzi.
Nachdem ich aber gesehen habe was da an Arbeit drin steckt..., da bleibe ich lieber bei meinen Bikes


----------



## Sickgirl (17. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich mal wieder zuviel Kohle über habe:


----------



## Twinkie (17. Mai 2010)

@lady:  das schaut so aus, als hättest du deinen  im erdboden versenkt um das bike zu fotografieren


----------



## lucie (17. Mai 2010)

"Will haben"-Effekt ist kaum noch zu unterbinden, aber...  

http://www.katz-bikes.com/typo3temp/pics/3a65bcf08a.jpg


----------



## Lady_K (17. Mai 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @lady:  das schaut so aus, als hättest du deinen  im erdboden versenkt um das bike zu fotografieren


 

Nee, aber mein  hätte mich beinahe mal im Boden versenkt als mir das Radl beim Putzen umgefallen ist (Sattel, Schaltwerk & Lenker kaputt )
Seitdem lass ich meine Hände von seinem Bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Mai 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> "Will haben"-Effekt ist kaum noch zu unterbinden, aber...
> 
> http://www.katz-bikes.com/typo3temp/pics/3a65bcf08a.jpg


 

Jaaa...., ich geh heute doch mal Lotto spielen. Bräuchte zwei davon. Meinem Freund läuft bei dem Radl nämlich auch der Sabber, trotz Speedhub.


----------



## MelleD (18. Mai 2010)

Das ist auch nen feines Teil, V10 





Oder doch als Enduro das Nomad


----------



## Tatü (18. Mai 2010)




----------



## trek 6500 (19. Mai 2010)

na, noch jemand was mit "geraden" rohren in seinen träumen ????


----------



## xxxT (19. Mai 2010)

ich bin da eher bescheiden^^
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Titanium-8-0_id_6621_.htm


----------



## ActionBarbie (19. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> na, noch jemand was mit "geraden" rohren in seinen träumen ????



Wahrscheinlich musste ich bei den geraden Rohren gerade an was anderes denken, weil ich eben im schöne Männer Thread gelesen habe 

Taschentuch suchen geh um (Lach)tränen wegzuwischen


----------



## barbarissima (19. Mai 2010)

*Hier mein Traum: Ein Helius AC *


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Mai 2010)

...da könnte ich mein schätzchen direkt danach einstellen - zwar ein bass fr - aber schon  mein absoluter liebling.... das ac wäre auch mein ding - immerhin 4 kg leichter , als mein traktor ..


----------



## Deleted168745 (19. Mai 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Das ist auch nen feines Teil, V10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmmmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (19. Mai 2010)

Da muss ich mal kurz mitschwärmen:



Traum erfüllt. Und dieses Exemplar fährt sich auch traumhaft. 

(Wobei die Carbonvariante dann optisch schon wieder gewöhnungbedürftig ist)


----------



## mangolassi (19. Mai 2010)

Ich bräuchte zum V10 und der Uzzi (aber bitte in rot) und den zwei Traumbikes, die ich schon hab noch so eines:






Aber nicht in weiss, Farbe muss schon sein. Und wenn's vielleicht noch ein Gates kompatiblen Dirt Stahlrahmen gäb...


----------



## Twinkie (19. Mai 2010)

schoki


----------



## Deleted168745 (19. Mai 2010)

wie geiljetzt krieg ich Lust auf Süßes..mist


----------



## barbarissima (19. Mai 2010)

*@ratte: *Traumschön


----------



## Martina H. (19. Mai 2010)

... hier mein "Traumbike" (hab es schon  )





M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (19. Mai 2010)

dann noch ma was aus plastik


----------



## Fussy (20. Mai 2010)

Das Demo 8 ist wirklich seeeehr schön!

Hier mein Traumbike:

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=A8bd4f6c15a9cfba24ce2b174b63f215a&method=m_product&productID=a35c3eb669becd5c1c384ccad96491a2#

Ein Intense 951. Bin auch schonmal eins in M probegefahren. Es fährt sich toll, trotz Doppelbrückengabe super handlich und wendig und erstaunlich leicht. Aaaaaber einfach viiiiel zu teuer ..... aber schön *seufz*


----------



## Nuala (20. Mai 2010)

@Fussy: Aber es hat Dir wirklich gut gestanden;-)


----------



## Twinkie (20. Mai 2010)

das würde ich gern mal fahren!


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Mai 2010)

@twinky : ..nicht die obskursten bikes -oder die aussergewönlichsten (wobei das milka ding echt sowas von kacke aussieht ...find´ich zumindest ..), TRAUM-bikes , bitte !!!!


----------



## Twinkie (20. Mai 2010)

höööi...nich über meine träume lästern....


----------



## BlueSmaggie (20. Mai 2010)

Mein Lieblingsrad war immer das "Oiz Ufo" von Orbea. Stand im Radladen immer im Schaufenster für 3000 Tacken.


----------



## Lady_K (20. Mai 2010)

schönes Orbea, ich fand aber das Cannondale Scalpel immer schöner und funktioneller.
Leider wurde die Rahmenkonstruktion von verschiedenen Firmen wie ua. Rotwild u. Orbea kopiert


----------



## MelleD (20. Mai 2010)

Fussy schrieb:


> Das Demo 8 ist wirklich seeeehr schön!
> 
> Hier mein Traumbike:
> 
> ...



Auch nen geiles Ding, ich würds auch in der schön dezenten grünen Lackierung fahren


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Mai 2010)

Um es an die Wand zu hängen - ein Kunstwerk von Klein:







Zum Fahren dieses Bionicon Ironwood, es handelt sich hierbei um das Rad des Users _Flatride_, das Bild habe ich aus der Bionicongalerie hierher kopiert. Falls es _Flatride_ nicht Recht ist werde ich es sofort löschen.
Ändert aber nix daran, daß dies mein Traumbike ist:






Ein Hardtail aus Titan wäre auch traumhaft, so als Stadtrad :






Mal ein Detail, da lenken diese häßlichen Felgenaufkleber nicht so von den schönen Schweißnähten ab:






Uups - zwei schöne Rennräder:






Zwar sollten hier nur MtBs rein, aber diese Felgen 






Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (20. Mai 2010)

ja, das klein schlägt sozusagen an geilheit dem fass den boden aus .. SABBER !!! sooo schööön - und sooo grüüüün !!!


----------



## Lady_K (20. Mai 2010)

...so ein Klein haben wir noch ungefahren an der Wand zu hängen


----------



## omegaonkel (20. Mai 2010)

Mit sehr viel liebe gebaut und zusammengestellt , dieser Traum hat gewicht


----------



## Mitglied (21. Mai 2010)

Das Gator-Attitude ist der Hit!


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Mai 2010)

....warum um himmels willen hängt es denn an der wand und darf nicht in den wald ??????? möchtest du es etwa loswerden .....


----------



## wildbiker (27. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Hier mein Traum: Ein Helius AC *



Auch mein Traum. NOCH! Ende des Jahres, wird Traum erfüllt.

Diesen Traum durfte ich bereits testfahren... Saugeil, unbeschreiblich fettes Teil, auch noch ganz gut uphill fahrbar. Leider der Preis von 4990 Eu kein Schnäppchen...

Specialized Enduro SL FSR Carbon


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Mai 2010)

mir gefällts wirklich sehr gut..also sehr sehr sehr sehr....auch wenn sich da die Geister scheiden...


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Mai 2010)

hmmmm - bissi viel gebogen , das teil .. 
@kenny : ...bin dann mal ne woche weg  ab morgen !!! viel spass bei allen bike aktivitäten - ich eier´nur in der nähe von berlin rum .. bis dahhhaaannnn !!


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Mai 2010)

[email protected]:

hey, wünsch dir auch viel Spass! werd mich übermorgen hier auch erstmal abseilen - aber in südliche Richtung natürlich Winkebild nich vergessn Schätzelein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (27. Mai 2010)

logo !!!!


----------



## barbarissima (27. Mai 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Auch mein Traum. NOCH! Ende des Jahres, wird Traum erfüllt.


 
Wow, das ist ja toll  Mein Neid wird mit dir sein


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Mai 2010)

@wildbiker ... ah , noch eine foren abgewanderte ..


----------



## wildbiker (29. Mai 2010)

Yepp... dennoch mal hier mal da...

Muss halt noch nen bissl sparen ggf. nehm ich nen gut gebrauchten wenns sichs ergibt. Hoffe ich kann fürs AC meine DT Swiss LR weiternutzen. Wollte ja erst des AM haben, aber ist für meinen Einsatzzweck vlt. doch überdimensioniert und außerdem hats Steckachse bzw. den dicken Schnellspanner (komm nicht aufn Namen).


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Juni 2010)

maxle ???


----------

